# USC Application Film



## Taylor Willis (Oct 25, 2015)

I'm thinking of applying to USC with this film. It's a bit on the experimental side, and I'm wondering if it's so convoluted and subtle that people won't get it. Please let me know what you think!! This is just the rough draft, so constructive criticism is greatly appreciated.


----------

